# BBS RC & ASA EM9



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*BBS RC*








16X7.5 5-100 ET35 $359.00 16.5 lbs (silver)
16X7.5 5-100 VW ET35 419.00
17X7.5 5-100 VW ET35 429.00 18 lbs
17X7.5 5-100 VW ET35 439.00
18X8 5-100 ET32 465.00 19 lbs
18X8 5-100 ET32 509.00
Less expensive alternative
*ASA EM9*








15X7 5-100/114 ET35 ASA EM9 $129.00 19.2 lbs
16X7 5-100/114 ET40 ASA EM9 149.00 19 lbs
17X7 5-100/114 ET40 ASA EM9 159.00 21 lbs


----------



## Lukedub (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: BBS RC & ASA EM9 ([email protected])*

How about those 17x7 lovely RC's for some half price action! Pleassssseee


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: BBS RC & ASA EM9 (Lukedub)*

While hallucinating you type very well.


----------



## Chameleon2 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: BBS RC & ASA EM9 ([email protected])*



> *BBS RC*
> 16X7.5 5-100 ET35 $359.00 16.5 lbs (silver)
> 16X7.5 5-100 VW ET35 419.00
> 17X7.5 5-100 VW ET35 429.00 18 lbs
> ...


----------



## Chameleon2 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: BBS RC & ASA EM9 (Chameleon2)*

ttt
*BBS RC*
16X7.5 5-100 ET35 $359.00 16.5 lbs (silver)
16X7.5 5-100 VW ET35 419.00
17X7.5 5-100 VW ET35 429.00 18 lbs
17X7.5 5-100 VW ET35 439.00
Less expensive alternative
*ASA EM9*
16X7 5-100/114 ET40 ASA EM9 149.00 19 lbs
17X7 5-100/114 ET40 ASA EM9 159.00 21 lbs 

For what is essentially the same wheel, why does the BBS have an offset of 35 and the ASA 'version' has an offset of 40?
According to the Bentley service manual (Section 44-1, table a.), the offset for a 15" wheel is 38; 16" wheel is 42. Should then the offset for a 17" wheel larger than 42? 
I have no idea and am only asking for a technical reason as to what is correct and why.
Patrick







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Spd33 (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: BBS RC & ASA EM9 (Chameleon2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]According to the Bentley service manual (Section 44-1, table a.), the offset for a 15" wheel is 38; 16" wheel is 42. Should then the offset for a 17" wheel larger than 42? 
I have no idea and am only asking for a technical reason as to what is correct and why.
Patrick







[HR][/HR]​The normal recommended offset is 35mm. I am running the ASA's on an MK3 gti w/ a 40mm offset and have absolutely no problems at all. This is w/ 11.3" brakes as well.


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: BBS RC & ASA EM9 (Spd33)*

Good for the money, but if you can afford them, go with the BBSs. I'm not saying anything bad about the ASAa, but with BBS, you definitely get what you pay for. F1 technology? I'll take it!
T.C.


----------



## Spd33 (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: BBS RC & ASA EM9 (collins_tc)*

Here's a pic of the ASA's on my whip:


----------



## Chameleon2 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: BBS RC & ASA EM9 (collins_tc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Good for the money, but if you can afford them, go with the BBSs. I'm not saying anything bad about the ASAa, but with BBS, you definitely get what you pay for. F1 technology? I'll take it!
T.C.[HR][/HR]​If I could afford BBSs, this conversation would have never happened!


----------



## dolphins_ny (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: BBS RC & ASA EM9 (Chameleon2)*

HEY ERIC ARE THE ASA EM9 OFFERED IN A 4/100 Pattern...thanx


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: BBS RC & ASA EM9 (dolphins_ny)*

Should be in the FAQ-Wheel Tech
16X7 4-100/108 ET40 ASA EM9 $149.00


----------



## Chameleon2 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: BBS RC & ASA EM9 (Chameleon2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
*BBS RC*
16X7.5 5-100 ET35 $359.00 16.5 lbs (silver)
16X7.5 5-100 VW ET35  419.00
17X7.5 5-100 VW ET35 429.00 18 lbs
17X7.5 5-100 VW ET35 439.00
Less expensive alternative
*ASA EM9*
16X7 5-100/114 ET40 ASA EM9 149.00 19 lbs
17X7 5-100/114 ET40 ASA EM9 159.00 21 lbs 

For what is essentially the same wheel, why does the BBS have an offset of 35 and the ASA 'version' has an offset of 40?
According to the Bentley service manual (Section 44-1, table a.), the offset for a 15" wheel is 38; 16" wheel is 42. Should then the offset for a 17" wheel larger than 42? 
I have no idea and am only asking for a technical reason as to what is correct and why.
Patrick







[HR][/HR]​ Can anybody here help me out?


----------

